# Seiko Shc063 Diver



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

SEIKO SHC063

Mini Tuna Can. Sardine Tin. Whatever the world chooses to call it, this is one imposing watch.










Imagine a quartz SKX007, with a shroud to bring the diameter up to around 47mm. This is removable via four bolts, and incorporates the 20mm strap lugs. It's not a shroud in the true sense. If you remove it you'll have a watch and bezel without a strap.










The bezel is steel, with a nice saw tooth edge effect. It's partially protected from being moved accidentally by the shroud. The shroud makes it a little tricky to turn, no doubt harder if you have wet hands.

The dial is a fairly traditional day / date style, with the minutes and hour markers combined on a single ring.

The hands are the same style Seiko have used on their divers for about the past 30 years. They look a bit undersized compared the hour markers. A more interesting set of hands might bring this watch to life.










The watch is very comfortable to wear, the back being almost totally flat. It is nicely curved downwards to the lugs, and sits very snugly against the wrist.










There is a lot to recommend about this watch. Although the hands could be better, they help this watch sit comfortably between the smaller classic Seiko divers and the large Tuna can designs.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

A nice brief review there Maccy...can't quite decide whether I like it or not as a watch though!


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

I've been looking at this model off-and-on for a couple of months. Diligent research reveals that with careful shopping it can be had almost for a song.

Comments on quality, lume, etc. would be appreciated - though my experience thus far with non-USA-market Seiko products, i.e., a Tunacan, Scubamaster and Orange Monster, has been that for the price they are as good as anything.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

makky said:


> Mini Tuna Can. Sardine Tin. Whatever the world chooses to call it...


Against all reason, they've chosen to nickname it the Buzz Saw. Others also call it the Sawtooth.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Isthmus said:


> makky said:
> 
> 
> > Mini Tuna Can. Sardine Tin. Whatever the world chooses to call it...
> ...


I can see why now you mention it .... the bezel does look a bit like a circular (or buzz) saw


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just right for Mr Bond, a nice new buzz saw for those just in case moments!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've been looking at those recently also - I like it obviously, it's a Seiko & a diver







, but I'm not convinced I could carry the diameter off with my spindly wrists









Having said that it does wear flat and the diameter (47mm) isn't that much bigger than that of a 6105/6309 is it? Both of which I'm happy to wear.

Hmm, this or the Zodiac














- anyone want to lend me one to try out for a couple of days??


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

bobbysamd said:


> I've been looking at this model off-and-on for a couple of months. Diligent research reveals that with careful shopping it can be had almost for a song.
> 
> Comments on quality, lume, etc. would be appreciated - though my experience thus far with non-USA-market Seiko products, i.e., a Tunacan, Scubamaster and Orange Monster, has been that for the price they are as good as anything.


Here's my first ever lume shot attempt. Forgive the fuzziness - had to fool my silly auto-exposure digicam into underexposure.










The SHC063 glows almost as bright as a Monster. The lume appears to be not as thickly applied, but there is a large area of it. I particularly like the large cardinal point markers, and at least there's some lume at the '3 position. Seems to glow all night.

As for quality, it's not in the same league as the Tunacan, but is as good as a Monster or SKX007. I'm not that keen on the way the chapter ring and hour markers are combined in one piece. It has a glossy texture compared to the dial and looks a bit odd (cheap) when viewed from certain angles.

On mine the bezel is extremely stiff, but that may just be my particular watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Can see where the watch get it's nick name, as for the lume shot that pretty dam good


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That's a fantastic lume shot - very difficult to get multiple watches accurately.

I rather like this watch, and I'm sure something from Bill Yao could solve the hand problem and 'calm down' the dial (the prominent minute track is a bit too much for me in combination with the bezel minute track). Then again, I'd hate to lose the large, obvious hour markers on the dial...

I like the semi-hidden lugs (drilled through!), inwardly bevelled bezel and overall low profile. The recessed crown at 4 is another nice touch. A very well thought-out watch!

Movement? May we see the back?


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

7N36 movement


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Hmmm, all of Bill Yao's dials and hands are for 7S26 movements (28.5mm). Anyone know how the 7N36 compares?


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Another shot to give you an idea of size.










From the top it seems to dwarf the Tunacan. The smaller hands and bolder lume markers make the dial appear bigger.

If I had to choose between them, it would be the Tunacan. Not because it's more expensive or has a better technical spec. The design is simply subtler and more refined.

Can't believe I've described a Tunacan as subtle.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seeing them side by side like that its bizzare that Seiko diddnt use the Tuna hands on the new watch









It looks seriously 'underhanded' when side by side like that...

For its price point its a bargin though, Im seriously trying to tell myself I dont need one as well as the 300m









Its the bezel one peice or has it a insert?

Why are we like that? It makes no sense whatsoever to have multiple watches that look allmost the same


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Apart from the hands, I prefer the Buzz saw myself









BTW for future reference, how much can they be bought for?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Apart from the hands, I prefer the Buzz saw myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Â£150ish I think Mac but maybe cheaper if scout around on the web, eBay etc.

Let us know when you get one


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Apart from the hands, I prefer the Buzz saw myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see Seiko Buzz Saw's go for between US$160-$180 on the bay and the SCTF all the time. 150 pounds seems excessive for this watch.



jasonm said:


> Its the bezel one peice or has it a insert?


The Quarts tuna bezel uses an insert. the buzz saw, I'm told is a solid piece.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from the hands, I prefer the Buzz saw myself
> ...


Not for sometime yet, I have other commitments and a number of watches I intend to get first









And to think I intended to stop at 100


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> And to think I intended to stop at 100










You actually thought you were going to stop at a 100


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

makky said:


> The SHC063 glows almost as bright as a Monster. The lume appears to be not as thickly applied, but there is a large area of it. I particularly like the large cardinal point markers, and at least there's some lume at the '3 position. Seems to glow all night.
> 
> As for quality, it's not in the same league as the Tunacan, but is as good as a Monster or SKX007. I'm not that keen on the way the chapter ring and hour markers are combined in one piece. It has a glossy texture compared to the dial and looks a bit odd (cheap) when viewed from certain angles....On mine the bezel is extremely stiff, but that may just be my particular watch.


Many thanks for your excellent, objective information. I have a Tuna and a Monster, so you provided a good idea of what to expect from the Buzzsaw.

The Tunacan really is a well-made, well-manufactured watch, and a great value when purchased from the right source in Tokyo. IMHO, it's very underrated.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> I see Seiko Buzz Saw's go for between US$160-$180 on the bay and the SCTF all the time. 150 pounds seems excessive for this watch.


The only UK seller I know of (I haven't seriously searched for UK stockists of the watch yet) sells it for Â£145 on the bracelet & Â£125 on the rubber strap + postage - you, more than likely, could pick one up cheaper on the SCTF or on eBay. However if you buy from abroad you run the risk of customs duties which could cancel out any savings you make on the actual cost of the watch.

Just my 2p's worth


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Seeing them side by side like that its bizzare that Seiko diddnt use the Tuna hands on the new watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're all used to the really big hands that Seiko generally use on their divers. You could argue that the Tunacan's are oversized...

Most bezel inserts on other watches are anodized aluminium, and they scratch up easily. The solid bezel should survive more abuse. The SHC063's is also dished, something that would be harder to achieve with an insert.

As for buying several similar watches... If a particular style appeals to you, then so will the variations on that style.

Here it is on a Monster bracelet -


----------

